# 2014 Toy Run Auction!!! For the Kids!!!



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Toy run 2014 auction information

Welcome to the 12th Annual Freeport-To-Port O'Connor Toy Run Auction. This year we will host the online auction from October 15th through midnight on November 15th. All proceeds go to the kids of the Adopt-An-Angel program and all donations/sales are considered as charitable donations under the 501c3 IRS code. Donation forms are available to all who require such.

This year is more demanding than last year, they served underprivileged kids in over 11 Texas counties last year. Although 13 different originations and families in distress were helped last year we have been asked to do even more. Our goal is to help MORE Texas counties and to do that we will need a lot more toys.

I want to stress that we also accept, and encourage, direct donations of new toys for boys and girls ages 2 through 16. We also accept monetary donations in any amount and our Elves will do the shopping for you. Please do let us know if you would have any available time to be one of our Elves. Help is always greatly appreciated, and we need as much help as we can get this year.

Remember, anyone can place an item in the auction, feel free to add any items you wish to donate for the Toy Run. Please add a picture and a short description of the item. You will be the Elf and will need to complete the transaction between seller (yourself) and the winning bidder. That includes delivery of item(s) and collection of funds, and funds provided to one Toy Run Team Members.

The rules of the auction are very simple: Place your bid(s) for the item you want to buy. You may bid as many times as you wish but the highest bidder at midnight on November 15th is the winner. Penny-over bids are not accepted. You must bid at least $10.00 higher than the last bid except on really low-dollar items. When you bid please include a description of the item you are bidding on. Winners have until November 22nd, to pay for their purchases. Payments may be made via cash, check, money order or PayPal. Detailed instructions will be given at the end of the auction.

This is the list of organizations we helped provide toys to last year:
1. POC ADOPT AN ANGEL. 63
2. FOSTER CARE CALHOUN & JACKSON COUNTIES. 210
3. SEADRIFT SCHOOL. 143
4. SEADRIFT TOWN. 200
5. BROWN SANTA CALHOUN SHERIFFS OFFICE. 200
6. HARBOR 200 
7. VICTORIA KIDS CONNECT. 150
8. RETIRED STEEL WORKERS GROUP 95
9. BLOOMINTON SCHOOL. 200
10. 2 BURNED OUT FAMILIES. 3 & 5
11. BLUE BONNET.  65
12. RED CROSS. 100
13. HOMELESS FAMILY. 6

Good Luck and may God bless you for helping so many young and unfortunate children.

Toy Run Team


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

TwinScan gauges for Twin outboards, NIB!!! Make sure these meet your needs by checking part numbers, see below:


GPH Part Number: 3FB012U4
RPM Part number: 3TB016U


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

*Reel*

This will be a first if it works.
Accurate B2 - 870C reel. NIB.


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

*reel*

Not sure I got this down but will keep trying.

Shimano Sustain 2500 w/spare spool. NIB


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

*Reel*

Obviously that didn't work. Will try one more time then seek professional help. Have 7 to go. Sorry to mess up thread.

TeamDiawa , Zillion, 100SHA. NIB


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

Starting to figure this out - maybe?

Costa, 580 lens, green mirror, Stinger model. NIB


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

*reel*

Shimano Sustain 2500 w/spare spool. NIB


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

*Binnoculars*

Columbia 7x50 binoculars. NIB


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

*Boga*

15# Boga Grip. NIB


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

*Knife*

Damascus steel. 6" blade. Heavy duty. NIB


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

*Pliers*

6" Van Staal Titanium pliers. Lanyard and leather sheath. NIB.

PS: I actually did it. Glass of celebratory wine and off to bed.


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

*pliers.*

Premature victory lap. Sorry.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

$100 for the Van Staal Pliers.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Surgical scalpel knife w/ (12) replacement blades, perfect for cleaning game. No need to ever sharpen your knife again, just replace the blade & your ready to go!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bump


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Mont, Please make this a sticky!!! Thank you!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

125.00 Van Staal Pliers

100.00 Scalpel Knife


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

$100 on the #15 boga grip 
$100 on the Columbia Binos

Have to get it started somewhere.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

$100 on the Costas
$200 on the Accurate reel


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*Ruger Mini-Thirty Tactical*

Brand new (no box) Ruger Mini-Thirty Tactical rifle. Includes 2 20-round magazines, Ruger scope rail and rings plus all warranty papers and manual. This is a true pig gun that is easy to carry in the front seat of your truck but can easily do double-duty as a deer rifle. Fun to shoot with very little recoil. Auction winner must present proper papers and face-to-face delivery. Paid $989.00. Please help us help the kids and place some nice bids.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

$500 for the rifle


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

$50 for the damascus knife


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

For the Kids, Let's get this Auction floating!


----------



## fishorcutbait (Jun 17, 2010)

Van Staal's - $175
Binoculars - $125

Thanks.


----------



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

*Auction trip for the kids...*

Bidding has started at 1000.00 trip will originate from Matagorda Harbor. I moved post to here and I should have made my original post clearer. I will accommodate up to 4 guest for a total of 6 which includes my son and myself . In the unlikely event something happens I can't leave the responsibly to my guess to commandeer the boat primarily for insurance. I have a great open cockpit see pic allows 4 to fish comfortably. If you ever fished a party boat in strong currents the lines get utterly tangled... 6 lines in the water if your over a wreck on a drift yikes! That also is the limit of my life raft 6 persons safety first is my motto. I never have come back empty handed from fishing offshore mostly in part by captains who share their fish tips privately.

Attached Images
















​


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

SALTY HOOK TACKLE PACKAGE

5 Deep Pacifiers
3 Tile Teasers
2 Snapper Bagger Monos 8oz
2 Snapper Bagger Double 8oz

This package purchased would cost $160.00 delivered to your door.

Winner will be shipped the above items to them free of charge.

Help Support the Kids!!

Thanks for your bids in advance.

Jack Shell
www.saltyhooktackle.com


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*JB Offshore Leader Package*

Tile x 3. $66.00
Deep water grouper x2 $39.00
AJ x 2---$20.00
Weighted AJ x2---$23.00
Bliner x2----$16.00
King x 4----$19.00
Grouper x2---$19.00

Total of $201.00 valve of tackle

Jboffshoretackle 
www.jboffshoretackle.com


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

New Items posted!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Offshore or Bay Trip for Auction*

Some of you 2Coolers followed this boat build through five years of grinding fiberglass. How about a ride for the Kids at Christmas?

I will supply boat and fuel for either a bay or offshore day trip out of Galveston anytime in 2015 for a party of 6.
The boat is a diesel powered 36' x 13' (wl) Maine Lobster boat (sistership on 'Wicked Tuna')
You bring your drinks, food and tackle. (I will provide tackle if necessary) Kids are certainly welcome.

I ran charters offshore for many years and will be flexible to your fishing needs. I will do my best to accomodate any dates you choose. 
PM me if you have specific questions. It is my understanding that you can bid on this thread by simply posting your bid here, however it might be moved to the 'Toy Run' thread. 
Thank you and Good luck. I look forward to our trip.
Bryan
100% of the proceeds of this auction goes to the Kids and the Toy Run.
*the boat was not quite finished in this pic but it is now

Offered By: salvan (2Cool Member)


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

Pelagic Outfitters Wind-On leader 12 Pack. 

All built with Momoi Hi-Catch mono and Jerry Brown hollow spectra for the loops.

4- 150#/25ft
4- 200#/25ft
4- 300#/25ft


Support the kids!


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

Daiwa STEEZ EX Baitcaster

This is a size 100 LEFT HAND model# STEEZEX100HL 6.3:1 ratio 5.4oz weight.

Retail on this little baitcaster is a whopping $599.95.


Remember guys, its for the children.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

New Items listed. Thanks to all who have donated and bid so far. 

Please continue to bid for the kids!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

15 days left for this Win, Win opportunity!!! You get something you want and kids get to receive gifts on Christmas Morning! Best of luck to all bidders and thank you for you support!

Jason


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

why is nobody bidding on this auction?


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

I would like to bid from 
John R:
Shimano Sustain $100
Diawa Zillion $100

From 
Pelagic Outfitters:
Wind on leaders $50
Diawa Steez $100

Somebody has to start this


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

JB Offshore Leader Package
Tile x 3. $66.00
Deep water grouper x2 $39.00
AJ x 2---$20.00
Weighted AJ x2---$23.00
Bliner x2----$16.00
King x 4----$19.00
Grouper x2---$19.00

Total of $201.00 valve of tackle

Jboffshoretackle 
www.jboffshoretackle.com

$50 on the JB Leaders


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

SALTY HOOK TACKLE PACKAGE

5 Deep Pacifiers
3 Tile Teasers
2 Snapper Bagger Monos 8oz
2 Snapper Bagger Double 8oz

This package purchased would cost $160.00 delivered to your door.

Winner will be shipped the above items to them free of charge.

Help Support the Kids!!

Thanks for your bids in advance.

Jack Shell
www.saltyhooktackle.com

$50 on the salty lures


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

I would like to bid on the following items:

Salty leaders $60
JB leaders. $60
Columbia binos. $135
Shimano Sustaian $110
Twin Scan gauges. $25

Mike Trautwein


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

More items coming!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*TwinScan gauges complete with sensors!*

Complete system!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the Sticky!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

JB Offshore leaders. $75.00
Salty Hook leaders. $75.00


----------



## fishorcutbait (Jun 17, 2010)

Columbia Binos - $150
Van Staal's - $175


----------



## R220 (Nov 8, 2010)

*bid*

Shimano Sustain 2500 w/spare spool-$200.00


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*This Trip needs some Bids!!!!*

This Trip needs some Bids!!!!



Captfry said:


> Some of you 2Coolers followed this boat build through five years of grinding fiberglass. How about a ride for the Kids at Christmas?
> 
> I will supply boat and fuel for either a bay or offshore day trip out of Galveston anytime in 2015 for a party of 6.
> The boat is a diesel powered 36' x 13' (wl) Maine Lobster boat (sistership on 'Wicked Tuna')
> ...


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Hilton's Realtime-Navigator Subscriptions (2 items)*

This is for *Two Seperate*, 1 year subscriptions for Hilton's Realtime-Navigator. Winning bidder will send payment to me and I will inform Tom when payment is received.

Tom, thanks again for your continiued support!!!

Item 1: Hilton's Realtime-Navigator (1 of 2)

Item 2: Hilton's Realtime-Navigator (2 of 2)

Happy Bidding!!!!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Jason, be sure to put up the bids that had been already received for the first offshore charter trip.

I will bid $50.00 for one of the Hilton's items.
Jerry


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Hiltons Realtime-Navigator (2 of 2)
$50.00


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

Thought it might be helpful to summarize where we are on items I posted for the auction - easier for new players to see what's up.

1- Accurate B2-870C $200
2- Sustain 2500 $200
3- Diawa Zillion $100
4- Costa 580's $100
5- Columbia 7x50 bino $150
6- 15# boga $100
7- Damascus 6" knife $50
8- Van Staal pliers $175

Again, all items are NIB.

Feels good just thinking about what all the leaders and volunteers of this wunderful event can do with your generosity.

PS: required disclaimer - I may have made a mistake in above summary. So please check on any given item in which you may be interested.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Daiwa STEEZ EX Baitcaster
$100


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Auction*



igo320 said:


> Daiwa STEEZ EX Baitcaster
> $100


Thanks for the bid! Sorry this Item already has a $100.00 bid. Please increase by $10.00.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

John R. i did the same thing yesterday just didnâ€™t make time to post it.

Quick Review of current Bids!!! I will do my best to keep it updated but please verify for yourself prior to bidding. Thank for your generosity and support!

11/4/2014 at 12:35PM

1) TwinScan System 25.00
2) Accurate B2 - 870C reel. NIB. 200.00
3) Shimano Sustain 2500 w/spare spool. NIB 200.00
4) Team Diawa , Zillion, 100SHA. NIB 100.00
5) Costa, 580 lens, green mirror, Stinger model. NIB 100.00
6) Columbia 7x50 binoculars. NIB  150.00
7) 15# Boga Grip. NIB 100.00
8) Damascus steel. 6" blade. Heavy duty. NIB 50.00
9) 6" Van Staal Titanium pliers 175.00
10) Surgical scalpel knife 100.00
11) Ruger Mini-Thirty Tactical rifle 500.00
12) Offshore Trip (gordaskipper) 1000.00
13) SALTY HOOK TACKLE PACKAGE 75.00
14) JB Offshore Leader Package 75.00
15) Offshore or Bay trip (salvan) Need a bid
16) Pelagic Outfitters Wind-On leader 12 Pack 50.00
17) Pelagic Outfitters Daiwa STEEZ EX Baitcaster 100.00
18) Hilton's Realtime-Navigator (1 of 2) 50.00
19) Hilton's Realtime-Navigator (2 of 2) 50.00
20)


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Daiwa STEEZ EX Baitcaster
$130


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

6" Van Staal Titanium pliers - $200
SALTY HOOK TACKLE PACKAGE - $100
JB Offshore Leader Package - $100
Pelagic Outfitters Wind-On leader 12 Pack - $75


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

$125 for the Costas, if they're Stringers. I can't find Stinger on the Interwebz/

$400 for the fishin trip, if it's Sylvan....again, can't find Salvan...


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Post #29



CavassoCruisin said:


> $125 for the Costas, if they're Stringers. I can't find Stinger on the Interwebz/
> 
> $400 for the fishin trip, if it's Sylvan....again, can't find Salvan...


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

Costa's are in fact "Stringer" model (st-10). Thanks for bid. Guess bifocals are on the horizon - yuck!
John


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

As of:
11/5/2014 at 10:00am

1) TwinScan System 25.00
2) Accurate B2 - 870C reel. NIB. 200.00
3) Shimano Sustain 2500 w/spare spool. NIB 200.00
4) Team Diawa , Zillion, 100SHA. NIB 100.00
5) Costa, 580 lens, green mirror, Stinger model. NIB 125.00
6) Columbia 7x50 binoculars. NIB 150.00
7) 15# Boga Grip. NIB 100.00
8) Damascus steel. 6" blade. Heavy duty. NIB 50.00
9) 6" Van Staal Titanium pliers 200.00
10) Surgical scalpel knife 100.00
11) Ruger Mini-Thirty Tactical rifle 500.00
12) Offshore Trip (gordaskipper) 1000.00
13) SALTY HOOK TACKLE PACKAGE 100.00
14) JB Offshore Leader Package 100.00
15) Offshore or Bay trip (sylvan) 400.00
16) Pelagic Outfitters Wind-On leader 12 Pack 75.00
17) Pelagic Outfitters Daiwa STEEZ EX Baitcaster 130.00
18) Hilton's Realtime-Navigator (1 of 2) 50.00
19) Hilton's Realtime-Navigator (2 of 2) 50.00
20)


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

$50 for Wind-Ons
$525 for the rifle
$60 for the demascus knife


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

My bad $80 for the wind-ons


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Ill throw 575.00 for the ruger rifle.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

CavassoCruisin said:


> $125 for the Costas, if they're Stringers. I can't find Stinger on the Interwebz/
> 
> $400 for the fishin trip, if it's Sylvan....again, can't find Salvan...


Yes, it's Sylvan ... the Masochistic Lobsterboat builder
Someone mispelled my 2cool name
Thank you for the bid


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

10 more days left to place your bids! Ends Nov. 15th at midnight!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

As of:
11/6/2014 at 12:15PM

 1) TwinScan System 25.00
2) Accurate B2 - 870C reel. NIB. 200.00
3) Shimano Sustain 2500 w/spare spool. NIB 200.00
4) Team Diawa , Zillion, 100SHA. NIB 100.00
5) Costa, 580 lens, green mirror, Stinger model. NIB 125.00
6) Columbia 7x50 binoculars. NIB 150.00
7) 15# Boga Grip. NIB 100.00
8) Damascus steel. 6" blade. Heavy duty. NIB 60.00
9) 6" Van Staal Titanium pliers 200.00
10) Surgical scalpel knife 100.00
11) Ruger Mini-Thirty Tactical rifle 575.00
12) Offshore Trip (gordaskipper) 1000.00
13) SALTY HOOK TACKLE PACKAGE 100.00
14) JB Offshore Leader Package 100.00
15) Offshore or Bay trip (sylvan) 400.00
16) Pelagic Outfitters Wind-On leader 12 Pack 85.00
17) Pelagic Outfitters Daiwa STEEZ EX Baitcaster 130.00
18) Hilton's Realtime-Navigator (1 of 2) 50.00
19) Hilton's Realtime-Navigator (2 of 2) 50.00


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

$75 on hiltons #1


----------



## fishorcutbait (Jun 17, 2010)

Confirming my bids and adding more:

Columbia Binos - $150
Hilton Navigator, #2 - $75
Costa 580's - $150


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

TwinScan gauges $50.00


----------



## redsnapperfishing.com (Jun 2, 2014)

*Rik Jacobsen's Texas Offshore Fishing Guide and a redsnapperfishing.com t-shirt*

Rik Jacobsen's Texas Offshore Fishing Guide and a redsnapperfishing.com t-shirt.

www.redsnapperfishing.com


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks for your continued support!*

Thank you!



redsnapperfishing.com said:


> Rik Jacobsen's Texas Offshore Fishing Guide and a redsnapperfishing.com t-shirt.
> 
> www.redsnapperfishing.com


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

Is "Rik's Offshore Guide" an actual book or is a chip available?


----------



## redsnapperfishing.com (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes there is a downloadable version of the book for all GPS units.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Auction*

Great addition for any boat!!! Spots are proven!!! Looking for high bids on this item!!!



redsnapperfishing.com said:


> Yes there is a downloadable version of the book for all GPS units.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Hilton Navigator, #2 - $100.00


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

Rik's Guide:

$50


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

$75 on twinscan


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

1) TwinScan System 75.00
2) Accurate B2 - 870C reel. NIB. 200.00
3) Shimano Sustain 2500 w/spare spool. NIB 200.00
4) Team Diawa , Zillion, 100SHA. NIB 100.00
5) Costa, 580 lens, green mirror, Stinger model. NIB 150.00
6) Columbia 7x50 binoculars. NIB 150.00
7) 15# Boga Grip. NIB 100.00
8) Damascus steel. 6" blade. Heavy duty. NIB 60.00
9) 6" Van Staal Titanium pliers 200.00
10) Surgical scalpel knife 100.00
11) Ruger Mini-Thirty Tactical rifle 575.00
12) Offshore Trip (gordaskipper) 1000.00
13) SALTY HOOK TACKLE PACKAGE 100.00
14) JB Offshore Leader Package 100.00
15) Offshore or Bay trip (sylvan) 400.00
16) Pelagic Outfitters Wind-On leader 12 Pack 85.00
17) Pelagic Outfitters Daiwa STEEZ EX Baitcaster 130.00
18) Hilton's Realtime-Navigator (1 of 2) 75.00
19) Hilton's Realtime-Navigator (2 of 2) 100.00
20) Rikâ€™s Offshore Fishing Guide and T-Shirt 50.00


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*High Bidders*

High Bidders as of: November 8th @ 10:55AM


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

$60 on the Riks guide and t-shirt


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

$125 for the Zillion, $600 for the Euger Mini 30.


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

Ruger...fatfingered my phone!


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

*Gift Certificate for Annual Service from Surfside Marina*

Whatever you've got on the back of the boat, you'll need to get it serviced sooner or later. Why not pre-pay for the service and help the Toy Run at the same time?

Up for Auction is a Gift Certificate from Surfside Marina that's good for one annual service for up to two outboard motors of any size up to 350 HP. Service includes: Oil, new oil filter, new fuel filter, new water separator, replace gear lube, remove prop, grease and visually inspect prop shaft, replace water pump impeller, inspect water pump housing and replace if necessary, new spark plugs, visually inspect lower unit, and grease engine pivot points. There may be other parts or services included but that will be subject to the size/make of your engine(s). After the service we'll give the boat a complete visual inspection and sea trial to make sure she's running right.

Depending on how many motors you've got on the transom and what size they are, this certificate could easily be worth $1,000 or more. And there's no hurry on getting the work done as the certificate is valid until next December (12/31/2015 to be exact). It will make an excellent stocking stuffer!

Best of all, Surfside Marina is donating all parts and labor, so 100% of the winning bid will be donated to the Toy Run. If you've got any questions about what the service entails, please call JB Summers at the Surfside Marina Service Department, 979-230-9400 or shoot him an email at [email protected]com.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

$50 on the Annual Service at SSM.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

$150.00 Hiltons Offshore #1....just plan on fishn w me Vance


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

$150 on the annual service at SSM


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Last 5 Days!!! Lets get to bidding and raising monetary donations for this great great cause, the childern.

Thanks to all have donated items for the auction!!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Auction*

Current bids as of: Nov. 11th @ 8:00am.


----------



## makotex (Jun 7, 2013)

$75 Damascus Knife


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

$175 for the SSM annual maintenance


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

A lot of great items in this auction, keep the bidding going!


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

$200 on the annual service at SSM


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Auction*

High Bidders as of Nov12th @ 7:25AM

Only 4 days left!!!


----------



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

*Please bid had cancelation!!*

I have found out this morning the bidder back out of his original offer. I will offer 3 people an overnight Tuna trip we only have three days left. This really helps out needy kids who would certainly want to have a gift to open for Christmas. If you hired a guide you will spend 2k so loosen up your wallets get your friends together and start bidding were running out of time.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Huge Bid Cancelled!!!*

Overnight Tuna Trip for 3, is now up for bid sponsored by gordaskipper!!!

Port: Matagorda


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

I'll bid $500 for the overnight tuna trip to get things started.


----------



## FriscoDad (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll bid $450 for the Sylvan trip.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Auction*

High bidders as of Nov. 13th @ 6:42AM


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

$600 for the overnight tuna trip


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

$500. Sylvan trip. 
$700. Tuna trip


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Auction*

High Bidders as of: Nov. 13th @ 9:15AM


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Accurate Reel*

$225 on the Accurate Reel


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Reminder, Auction Ends this Sat., Nov. 15th at Midnight!

Only 2 days left


----------



## jashlyfenton (Apr 21, 2012)

Accurate B2-870c Reel $250

Salty Hook Tackle Pkg. $125

JB Tackle Pkg. $125

Pelagic Wind-on Pkg. $100


----------



## jashlyfenton (Apr 21, 2012)

Rik's Pkg. $80


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Rik's Package $90


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Bids for the following items

Accurate 870 $260
Salty Hook Tackle Package $135
JB Offshore Leader Package $135


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Auction*

High Bidders as of: Nov. 14th @ 7:25AM

Lets Break $5000.00!!!!


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

overnite tuna trip $750


----------



## jashlyfenton (Apr 21, 2012)

Accurate reel $275


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Auction*

High Bidders as of: Nov.14th @ 2:06PM


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

25hrs and 50min left in this auction! Bid with you heart for the children!!!


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

*Rik's Package*

$100


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

Put me down for $650 on the rifle


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

$215 for the SS Marina Engine service


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

$225 on the engine service at SSM


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

650 on trip with sylvan


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

$220 for the Van Staal pliers


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

$250 for the SSM engine service


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

Diawa Steez from Pelagic Outfitters $150
Hilton's realtime navigator #2 $125


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

$275 on the SSM engine service


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

I'll go $285 on the Accurate B2/870
$230 on the Van Staal's
$160 on the Diawa Steez
$150 on the Diawa Zillion

It's for the kid's right?
P/M me if I win...


----------



## Puravida704 (Jul 11, 2013)

Overnight Tuna Trip - $900 puravida704


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

$295 for the SSM motor package


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

overnight tuna trip - $1000


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Sylvan trip - $800


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

Diawa Steez $170


----------



## Puravida704 (Jul 11, 2013)

overnight tuna trip $1050 - puravida704


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Overnight tuna trip $1200


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

*For the children!!!*



leadweight said:


> Overnight tuna trip $1200


 The children....


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

$320 on the SSM engine service


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Outboard service SSM $350
Twin scan $85


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

*Time to ante up!!*

This was fun...


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

What's next?


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Congratulations!!!*

Congratulations, to all the winning Bidders!!! And a huge Thank You to all the donors, you are all truly appreciated!!! Just to let you know this auction raised $5440.00 which all proceeds will be used to purchase toys for those in need. Here is how we will manage the payment/delivery process: 

1. Payments may be made in any manner within one week of end date to either the person with the item or directly, to Myself. If you are a provider of an item please arrange to get the money to us no later than November 22nd.

2. Delivery of items should be made upon payment in whatever manner best suits you. In no event should this be delayed so that we can collect all money with enough time to do all the shopping.

3. Donor forms will be mailed or emailed. Please PM, call, or email your addresses to me or for the forms. Donation forms must be signed by an official Elf.

Please help us reduce the usual last-minute mad dash by handling payments and deliveries as quickly as possible. 

Once again...Thank You and God bless you for your kindness and help in this cause. Your donations will make a lot of children cry with joy when Christmas morning arrives.

Contact Info:
Jason Fry
PM's - Captfry
Email: [email protected]
Ph: 281-960-8047


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Just a quick note that the Lighted Boat Parade signup sheet is now available on the official Toy Run website at www.poctoyrun.net

Please be sure to get your form to the folks at POC as soon as you can.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

I had the pleasure of meeting and settling up with JohnR today. Great guy for donating all that gear for the kids toys and supporting their cause.
Pleasure dealing with a fellow fellow 2cooler

learn from the wise, you won't live long enough to learn it on your own


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Auction closed on November 15th. Toys and Monetary donations are still being excepted! Please PM me for more details.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Howdy,
Could sylvan contact me again please? He called me at an inopportune time and now I don't have his number to get him signed up.

Donaken, I have your acct information - just let me know when you want it to start.

Thanks to all who are making this work for all of those kids.

Tom


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

hilton said:


> Howdy,
> Could sylvan contact me again please? He called me at an inopportune time and now I don't have his number to get him signed up.
> 
> Donaken, I have your acct information - just let me know when you want it to start.
> ...


Thanks for your donation Thomas....Will be in touch the next week or two.

Ken


----------

